# How To Build A Kenya Top Bar Hive - Part 2 - Follower Boards



## lovettvineyard (Jun 26, 2007)

Another great video Dave. Thanks!


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

looks good.. keep them comming


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok, now I am going to try it again. My boards seem to have warped a bit and the follower boards are not snug to the body. I am going to cut down my box and make a couple of nukes from it. Can't wait to see part 3!


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

When things warp you do still have options. The bees don’t care so any adjustments are for you. I think the nuc/bait hive is a good idea, but if you want to keep the original hive here are a couple of ideas. 
Followers are too tight then shave them down to match the hive.
Followers too lose then add some material around the edge to tighten them up.


----------

